# (Mostly) phrags on a rainy morning in Honolulu



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

Just a few quick snaps before work, but that will be obvious.

In another thread, I mentioned that I am blooming out a bunch of Phrag Manzur la Aldea. The lighter ones came from a flavum besseae; the darker one did not. Some have side shoots; I think most if not all are first blooms.







Next up - a terrible pic of Phag Acker’s Ballerina x Waunakee Sunset - sort of like a darker Acker’s Ballerina.


----------



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

Adding Phrag Acker’s Dancer (manzurii x Acker’s Ballerina), followed by a Phrag tetzlaffianum that is about to be replaced by the unfurling bloom behind it, and a pale Phrag Belle Hogue Point (first bloom).


----------



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

Next up - Phragmipedium Acker’s Candy, Phrag Dragon’s Blood, Phrag Hanne Popow flavum (first flower; two angles)


----------



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

Also Phrag besseae x Fall River, Phrag Ouaisne hanging over Phrag Vampire Slayer, and a few (horrors) non-phrags that are just hanging around (I’ll be happy to identify if anyone wants)


----------



## abax (Oct 12, 2020)

Gorgeous Kate. The white is spectacular. Your care must be close to
perfect for Phrag. WooHoo!!!


----------



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

My apologies for the duplicates in the last batch - I could not seem to delete them - I “reported” myself so hopefully the “administrator” can help me fix.


----------



## KateL (Oct 12, 2020)

abax said:


> Gorgeous Kate. The white is spectacular. Your care must be close to
> perfect for Phrag. WooHoo!!!


Thanks Angela - not at all perfect, I just have a lot . . .


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hi Kate!
Are these all from your personal collection? They're gorgeous!
The big, fluffy white blooms; cattleyas, or laelias?


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> Hi Kate!
> Are these all from your personal collection? They're gorgeous!
> The big, fluffy white blooms; cattleyas, or laelias?


Hi Terry, Yes. Those were all blooming in my back yard this morning. 
The big fluffy blooms are indeed cattleyas. The white with yellow inside the lip is a division of C. Esbett’s ‘Diane”. The one with a bit of pink on the frilly lip is labeled Rlc. Madame Edith Bongo ‘NN’, but I expected a bit more pink in the lip. The semi-alba (with the ring of dark red-pink around the lip) is Rlc. Blanche Aisaka ‘Yuki”. 
Thanks, Kate


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 13, 2020)

They're splendid, thanks for sharing! I have a Blc. Aloha Mermaid getting ready to spike (little nubbins erupting)! I am so excited for it to bloom, since cattleyas don't do very well here. I do have a few in the college conservatory I run, but they're so far unidentified. When I started work there, almost nothing had a name or a tag or anything!


----------



## musa (Oct 13, 2020)

Kate, you have a marvelous collection, thanks for showing!


----------



## monocotman (Oct 13, 2020)

Wow that is quite a show! Everything looks very happy,
David


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 13, 2020)

Wow, Kate! These are amazing. I am not sure where to start the jealous compliments, which are numerous!

Your growing is amazing!! I love you Acker's Dancer and besseae x Fall River. It think Chuck remade this one. Hmmm maybe I need a need to poke around his site?

Also that brassavola is AMAZING. Is that cordata?


----------



## NYEric (Oct 13, 2020)

Wow! very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Wow, Kate! These are amazing. I am not sure where to start the jealous compliments, which are numerous!
> 
> Your growing is amazing!! I love you Acker's Dancer and besseae x Fall River. It think Chuck remade this one. Hmmm maybe I need a need to poke around his site?
> 
> Also that brassavola is AMAZING. Is that cordata?


Thank you.
You’ve got a good eye, Darlene! Yes, it’s a Brassavola cordata. The dorsal sepals of this particular plant like to kiss the tips of its lips, but I’ve decided that it’s a feature, not a fault, since it’s decided to throw lots of flowers at me (I told it that I expect even more next year). And yes, the besseae x Fall River, as well as the Acker’s Dancer, came from the hands of Chuck Acker. 
I am particularly pleased with the flavum Hanne Popow, which came from Woodstream. The pouch is just a little wonky, but it’s a first flower on a first bloom, so I think it might possibly round out a bit. Now, I have to try to figure out where I put its sibs. Lol.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 13, 2020)

this one series of posts is enough to satiate any viewer.... awesome collection and growing space...


if you get bored again, would you mind doing a short video tour of growing space? 

you have some great options for going vertical with things that typically want to be on benches... lots of great air movement around them...


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> They're splendid, thanks for sharing! I have a Blc. Aloha Mermaid getting ready to spike (little nubbins erupting)! I am so excited for it to bloom, since cattleyas don't do very well here. I do have a few in the college conservatory I run, but they're so far unidentified. When I started work there, almost nothing had a name or a tag or anything!


Be very careful about that college conservatory. The orchid bug bit me when I was working in a college greenhouse during a horticultural botany class, and it definitely set me off on a different course than I would have otherwise taken.


----------



## southernbelle (Oct 13, 2020)

KateL said:


> Just a few quick snaps before work, but that will be obvious.
> 
> In another thread, I mentioned that I am blooming out a bunch of Phrag Manzur la Alea. The lighter ones came from a flavum besseae; the darker one did not. Some have side shoots; I think most if not all are first blooms.
> View attachment 22641
> ...


Lovely seedlings.


KateL said:


> Next up - Phragmipedium Acker’s Candy, Phrag Dragon’s Blood, Phrag Hanne Popow flavum (first flower; two angles)View attachment 22651
> View attachment 22656
> View attachment 22653
> View attachment 22652


lovely photos of nice seedlings. Your greenhouse looks huge!! You have a lot of work there and you work outside as well. Busy gal!!


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> this one series of posts is enough to satiate any viewer.... awesome collection and growing space...
> 
> 
> if you get bored again, would you mind doing a short video tour of growing space?
> ...


Thanks Rich. I will do that one of these days, lol. I was dodging rain showers and avoiding getting to work. I‘m terrible at taking pictures of (and staking) my plants at the right time. Below is an outtake of a Phrag schlimii I snapped yesterday. The darn thing has at least 8 inflorescences, but I think maybe two were blooming at the time. In my defense, I prioritize plant care.
The majority of my plants are hanging in one manner or another and good air flow was a primary consideration.
The outtake of schlimii:


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

southernbelle said:


> Lovely seedlings.
> 
> lovely photos of nice seedlings. Your greenhouse looks huge!! You have a lot of work there and you work outside as well. Busy gal!!


Thanks Belle! 
I’ve grown orchids for literally decades, but quite marginally in the child-rearing, career-building years. When our youngest flew the coop, I needed something else to nurture and my collection expanded. Plus, when I finally was able to get my husband to an orchid meeting, he saw that guys grow orchids, too - and quite well I might add. It’s not actually a greenhouse per se, but a number of modular greenhouses and shadehouses that Ian put together for me. I am a lucky gal.


----------



## PeteM (Oct 13, 2020)

It's just sooooo so easy KateL! ... Everything is so very healthy, and they are a wall of phrags in Hawaii, still blows me away. Also very well organized. ughh. I think I'm going to have a talk with the wife at our COVID work form home lunch today and see if I can't convince her that we NEED to move to Hawaii.


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

PeteM said:


> It's just sooooo so easy KateL! ... Everything is so very healthy, and they are a wall of phrags in Hawaii, still blows me away. Also very well organized. ughh. I think I'm going to have a talk with the wife at our COVID work form home lunch today and see if I can't convince her that we NEED to move to Hawaii.


Thanks Pete! It would be fun to have more phrag fans on this island. Come on down! 
Like everyone else on this site, I’m sure, I spend much of my spare time repotting. Any appearance of organization is a mirage.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 13, 2020)

Pete and I are members of the National Capital Orchid Society. A former member moved about 4 years ago to the Big Island- Tom Mirenda. Tom used to be the chief horticulturalist for the Smithsonian’s orchid collection. I’d be happy to arrange an introduction if you’d like. (One day a reunion in HI sounds nice- from cold and damp DC)


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks Linus! We are acquainted; he’s quite a guy. Tom is now the President of the Hilo Orchid Society, as well as an active AOS judge. Last Saturday, he (HOS) invited all of the Hawaii clubs to participate in a Zoom meeting where Jason Fischer was the presenter. Unfortunately (for phrag fans), Jason talked mostly about Neofinitia falcata, although he did share a couple of phrag pics at the beginning. If you do come all the way, let me know. First round is on me.


----------



## KateL (Oct 13, 2020)

KateL said:


> Thanks Linus! We are acquainted; he’s quite a guy. Tom is now the President of the Hilo Orchid Society, as well as an active AOS judge. Last Saturday, he (HOS) invited all of the Hawaii clubs to participate in a Zoom meeting where Jason Fischer was the presenter. Unfortunately (for phrag fans), Jason talked mostly about Neofinitia falcata, although he did share a couple phrag pics at the beginning. If you do come all the way, let me know. First round is on me.


P.S. Bring Pete - I hear he’s house-hunting . . .


----------



## PeteM (Oct 13, 2020)

Please say hi to Tom for us next time!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Oct 13, 2020)

Thoroughly enjoyed the pictorial tour of your shade house!
Thank you.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Oct 13, 2020)

Kate thanks for giving us the tour. That Phrag Hanne Popow flavum is very nice. I understand that it's a first time bloomer but if it ever gets to big for you I'd be happy to give it a home. It's been raining all day here but I think the rain would just feel nicer where you live.


----------



## KateL (Oct 14, 2020)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Kate thanks for giving us the tour. That Phrag Hanne Popow flavum is very nice. I understand that it's a first time bloomer but if it ever gets to big for you I'd be happy to give it a home. It's been raining all day here but I think the rain would just feel nicer where you live.


Hi Bob, I emailed the pictures of that one to Bill Goldner today and he said, “Wow! Shouldn’t have sold you that one.” I take that in good humor, of course. 
Gotta admit, the rain here is rather tolerable, except when it is occasionally accompanied by hurricane-force winds. Best, Kate


----------



## Hien (Oct 14, 2020)

Amazing growing phrags. The renanthera or renanthera hybrids are great too


----------



## KateL (Oct 14, 2020)

Hien said:


> Amazing growing phrags. The renanthera or renanthera hybrids are great too


Thanks Hien. That’s Renanthera Kalsom ‘Red Dragon’. Very floriferous.


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 14, 2020)

So u are growing outside? My phrags paph obsession (new) moved from Nc to Tampa a month ago. Great new interest for lock down!
Will post my growing conditions once my courtyard is cleaned up in a week by heavy duty workers .

I know this will cause shudders but I have great luck w miracle grow liquid. (don’t throw me out of forum lol!)

lots of cattleyas and onciniums in my collection too


----------



## KateL (Oct 14, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> So u are growing outside? My phrags paph obsession (new) moved from Nc to Tampa a month ago. Great new interest for lock down!
> Will post my growing conditions once my courtyard is cleaned up in a week by heavy duty workers .
> 
> I know this will cause shudders but I have great luck w miracle grow liquid. (don’t throw me out of forum lol!)
> ...


Hi Sherry, 
Yes, all my orchids are grown outside here, but I have polycarbonate “roofs” over some. For most of the year, for most orchids, no roof is no problem for me. However, in the “winter” it is not unusual for us to have periods of rain and cloudy skies for a week or two, without a break. Then, I have had problems with crown rot, Botrytis, other bacterial/fungal types of problems. Phrags seem the most impervious to heavy rains, along with Vandas, mounted Bulbophyllums, and Catts in/on wooden baskets (no media), although sometimes plants have to take their chances with “space available,” and proper lighting/shading is the biggest determiner of where I put something. However, I keep my littlest phrags (<6 mo or so from flask; that first out-of-flask planting) under cover, as well as all Paphs, which suffered during those rainy spells. 
Personally, I don’t see anything wrong with Miracle Gro, as long as you can avoid salt build up and leaf burn. More power to you! I quit using it on orchids after listening to the old-timers here in Hawaii talk about the different forms of N, salt build up, and the importance of micro-nutrients (not to mention good water, which is slightly related). Of course, there are lots of opinions out there and few scientific studies in ”hobbyist” conditions, which are actually quite varied.
Enjoy your new home! Best, Kate


----------



## cpmaniac (Oct 14, 2020)

Beautiful, well grown plants, Kate! Like some others here, the white Hanne Popow really grabbed my attention.
Thanks for sharing.
Paul


----------



## KateL (Oct 14, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> Beautiful, well grown plants, Kate! Like some others here, the white Hanne Popow really grabbed my attention.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Paul


Thanks Paul. I gotta admit, I was happy to see that one unfurl. Best, Kate


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 15, 2020)

Sherry H said:


> So u are growing outside? My phrags paph obsession (new) moved from Nc to Tampa a month ago. Great new interest for lock down!
> Will post my growing conditions once my courtyard is cleaned up in a week by heavy duty workers .
> 
> I know this will cause shudders but I have great luck w miracle grow liquid. (don’t throw me out of forum lol!)
> ...


 nice you certainly must visiting tropiflora now that you are local.... tillandsias will fit every and any where very jealous...


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 15, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> nice you certainly must visiting tropiflora now that you are local.... tillandsias will fit every and any where very jealous...


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 15, 2020)

Already have large orchid collection but new to lady slippers. Overindulged during lockdown at summer house in Nc. Lol

stopping now but do have two spiking orchids coming from Austin Creek Orchids one of my favorite growers!


----------



## KateL (Oct 15, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> nice you certainly must visiting tropiflora now that you are local.... tillandsias will fit every and any where very jealous...


Tillandsias grow well with orchids!


----------



## Sherry H (Oct 16, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 16, 2020)

Kate, I enjoy seeing all your fotos of lovely Phrags and other orchids....but to be honest the Brassavola cordata is an eye catcher!  I'm a bit jelous about your growing conditions, growing orchids all year round outside. October is the season of the year when we must bring all frost endangered plants inside here in Germany, some year few days later some year few days earlier. Often we have to do it just because of few nights with slighty frost and thereafter it gets warmer again....This year so far all tub plants, not orchids, and all my Tillandsias are still outside....but I have to keep an eye of the weather conditions.


----------



## blondie (Oct 17, 2020)

Beautiful selection of bloom's


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 20, 2020)

I could happily have a picnic in Kate's yard. It is lovely there. Again, well done!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 20, 2020)

That schlimii!!??!! Caramba! Colombia wants their plant back! Super-nice.


----------



## KateL (Oct 20, 2020)

NYEric said:


> That schlimii!!??!! Caramba! Colombia wants their plant back! Super-nice.


Thanks Eric! I figured no one noticed my outtakes.


----------



## peltiergarcia (Oct 23, 2020)

blondie said:


> Beautiful selection of bloom's


Ooo


KateL said:


> Thanks Eric! I figured no one noticed my outtakes.


That Brassavola cordata is really a stunner. I seen it up close and personal!


----------

